# X-Trail problem help (slow power window)



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

power window whining sound and having hard time goin up and down (very slow)
one day it wont start just making a grinding sound, it only starts when i turn the key and step on the gas @ the same time then it starts.

i talk to the dealership about the window, they said its normal. but when i tested 4 xtrail @ work my the only one had that problem, so then its not normal.
but the engine not starting, they said they cant do nothing cuz the car is runnin fine again.
is any of the xtrail owners had the same problem that a have?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

Does this occur with all four power windows?

If so, it may be that you've a weak battery.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

just only drivers window.................its a 2yr old car cant be the battery


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

The fact that the window works fine when the engine is running shows that the window motor is drawing a lot more current than normal.

It may be doing this because of a jammed or stiff window rail, a winder mechanism that needs greasing, a loose electrical connector somewhere in the door or - worst case scenario - a motor that's on its last legs for whatever reason.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

Guys, one of the things that seems to keep coming up in these threads is very poor customer service from Nissan dealers and Nissan Ltd. Would anyone else agree with this?

From my own personal experience with three Nissan dealers, I find it incredible that they still have customers. 
Repeat repairs, denial of the existence of obvious faults, damage to my own car while at dealership, failure to communicate with the customer over progress are all problems I have personally had with one dealership alone, another dealership just lied to me straight to my face about my cars paint. Even the selling dealership bogged a repair on the car while it was being preped for me to collect.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

I think that's a question for Carlos Goshn - Nissan's CEO - to answer.

NissanPerformanceMag.com

He's been slashing costs to bring the company around. In the process maybe he pissed off some folks.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

uk_owner said:


> Guys, one of the things that seems to keep coming up in these threads is very poor customer service from Nissan dealers and Nissan Ltd. Would anyone else agree with this?


Apologies for hijacking Izombie's thread but I think the problem in the UK is that very few new cars are sold to private buyers, most sales are to company car and hire fleets. Drivers of company cars aren't too bothered about their cars, don't complain about lousy service, so the standard goes down. If you buy through a leasing company you'll get better service because of their clout than buying direct.

The less important private buyers are to a manufacturer, with a few exceptions, the worse the service. Ford and GM/Vauxhall with big fleet sales are near the bottom with Nissan hovering around midway. Right at the very bottom are Fiat and poor old VW, probably because their reliability claims don't meet reality.

Another problem is the the big car importers like Inchcape plc are buying up all the smaller dealerships. In this area it's hard to buy any car from a dealership that isn't owned by them.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

all dealership are like that. thier main purpose is to rip off customers. i dont blame the manufacturers for that. i do understand that in every car no matter its a lexus or acura there are always a few car that could cause a lot of issues. manufacturers cant make thier car all perfect. that what the dealership is there for to give support and backups the car they sell, reports the problem to the manufacturers so something need to be done. its the dealership are making the manufacturer to look bad from being dishonest and greedy.

i used to work for the dealership and i feel sick in what they to the customers.
im currently working for a car parts manufacturing


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Izombie said:


> power window whining sound and having hard time goin up and down (very slow)
> one day it wont start just making a grinding sound, it only starts when i turn the key and step on the gas @ the same time then it starts.
> 
> i talk to the dealership about the window, they said its normal. but when i tested 4 xtrail @ work my the only one had that problem, so then its not normal.
> ...



Does your X trail have window visors installed?


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

nope not yet, no visor.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Izombie,

Could you please fill in your personal profile and indicate where you are located.

IF you live in Canada, and IF you have been experiencing the steady -20 deg C temperature we have then... yes my power window(s) have been experiencing excruciatingly slow speed


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Could also be a bad grounding connection. There are different wiring harnesses with several grounding points to the body (some visible with floor side trim removed). The driver's door may be on such a different harness.

Regarding Nissan dealers: strange, a global auto market research company called Synovate, recently found Nissan to enjoy very good customer satisfaction here in SA... Just a year or two ago it was still very bad. But, I guess it also depends a lot on the specific dealer under question. Like here everybody seems to slam poor service from Renault dealers but I have only experienced good service from the local dealer.

In a tread at this forum (late 2006) some very good advice was offered about how to best approach a dealer with a problem.


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

Izombie said:


> nope not yet, no visor.


I was asking because after I had the window visors installed my windows were slow when going up. Also when I was putting the window up with the "Auto up" function they would reach the top and go down automaticaly. This is a safeguard the windows have. They no longer do this.


----------



## flynn (Jun 23, 2006)

GFB said:


> Regarding Nissan dealers: strange, a global auto market research company called Synovate, recently found Nissan to enjoy very good customer satisfaction here in SA... Just a year or two ago it was still very bad. But, I guess it also depends a lot on the specific dealer under question. Like here everybody seems to slam poor service from Renault dealers but I have only experienced good service from the local dealer.


Similar survey in the UK put Nissan dealers just below average for sales service and just above average for after-sales service. Renault was in the bottom quartile with Lexus, Jaguar, Porche and BMW at the top, VW, Jeep, Fiat and Alpha at the bottom.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

Izombie said:


> power window whining sound and having hard time goin up and down (very slow)
> one day it wont start just making a grinding sound, it only starts when i turn the key and step on the gas @ the same time then it starts.
> 
> i talk to the dealership about the window, they said its normal. but when i tested 4 xtrail @ work my the only one had that problem, so then its not normal.
> ...



I have a 3 yr old x-trail and I've had trouble with 3 out of 4 of my power windows. Most of the trouble was related to cold weather and sometimes I would swear that my windows would freeze up in the middle of summer on the equator. My 2 front windows were going up really slow in the cooler weather. The dealer lubricated the window sliders and this fixed the problem. The 3rd window was the rear left and it was also going up really slow in the summer. This time it was a faulty window regulator.


----------



## thesultan_ix (Mar 10, 2007)

*Beadles, Nissan Dealers...or rip off merchants?*

Hi Guys,

My nasty experience with Beadles Nissan is outstanding and I'm talking to my solicitors!
My problems started after a routine P3 service. I noticed the vehicle was shuddering whilst idling.

Called Beadles to book a revisit...getting a date took 4 weeks (no slot, no courtesy car!)
The vehicle rapidly deteriorated to a loss of compression on 3 cylinders.
Beadles twice after the P3 service gave the vehicle a clean bill of health and after it became apparent there is a real problem blamed the loss of compression on a missed service and engine wear...in spite of the fact that the engine did not short on oil nor smoked and they had given it a clean bill 3x in recent times!!!)

Beadles appear to know little or nothing about the engine, claiming that it had self-adjusting valves when they actually sell shim pots for valve adjustments.
Beadles then had the nerve to insist that they will not open the engine to find the cause of the problem unless I gave an undertaking to pay costs.
It turned out 3 exhaust valves were defective (P3 service schedule includes a check and adjust of valve clearances...which Beadles obviously did not do!)

I had the valves renewed and my lawyers will be in touch with Beadles.

My problem now appears to be some other source as the vehicle still does not drive well (lack of pull) in spite of perfect compression from n the engine.
Does anyone know if this has anything to do with the cat converter/exhaust system?

I'm desperate and on the verge of resorting to..... 'Never again a Nissan'!!!
I must add though that I had really enjoyed my X-trail and believe that if Beadles had serviced the vehicle properly, I wouldn't be in this situation!
The sultan





uk_owner said:


> Guys, one of the things that seems to keep coming up in these threads is very poor customer service from Nissan dealers and Nissan Ltd. Would anyone else agree with this?
> 
> From my own personal experience with three Nissan dealers, I find it incredible that they still have customers.
> Repeat repairs, denial of the existence of obvious faults, damage to my own car while at dealership, failure to communicate with the customer over progress are all problems I have personally had with one dealership alone, another dealership just lied to me straight to my face about my cars paint. Even the selling dealership bogged a repair on the car while it was being preped for me to collect.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Sultan, yes, your dealer surely displayed some bad attitude and me too hate it to discover that a dealer is feeding one with rubbish tech talk.

I once read between the lines that the services are not done properly because dealers are allowed insufficient/unrealistic standard service times per vehicle (hours). Still this was not given as an excuse in my case - just mentioned by a team who actually displayed some good service attitude plus even good "people skills". Nevertheless, it feels one constantly has to keep a technical eye on things yourselves... - which they also don't like.

Do you have a 2L or 2.5L? And how many km's on the clock?

Regards


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

I brought my X from Beadles, when I picked it up they told me that they hadn't changed the oil as the car had an oil change only 2000 miles ago. That's not the point, an oil change is part of the used car check.
They hadn't cleaned it very well either and a running issue that I picked up on during my test drive had not been fixed properly and the car broke down two months later with the same fault (faulty high pressure fuel pump).
There was little that I could do because the sales manager knew that I lived over 100 miles from the garage and I had to make special trips to test drive it and to pick it up.

I like my X Trail, don't get me wrong here; but with the reliability issues, rust problems, replacement part prices and poor customer service from Nissan dealers and Nissan UK them selves, I doubt that I will buy another Nissan


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

I'm relative new to Nissan - the XT being the first Japanese vehicle I ever bought. Before buying it, I "heard" that the XT itself is an exception from the general feeling some people had about Nissans; - that this is "the one" Nissan that in fact is reliable (important going off-road to far places), etc. Therefore I decided to live with the relative low quality interior and bought it. 

Right now I must say am a bit uneasy about reliability (also having had my share already). Currently sitting with a suspect timing chain tensioner (noisy for 1s at 1st start; still monitoring it). And, we find the interior extraordinary hot in our summer sun. But, as once explained, some owners only join this forum when facing a problem - perhaps that's pulling things a bit skew?

Must say it is quite capable and a pleasure to drive!
.


----------



## thesultan_ix (Mar 10, 2007)

The X-Trail is a 2.0L model and currently has 65k on the clock.
It has been owned by me from new.
I bought the X because it had brilliant reviews and beat the opposition hands down.
You are right that owners seem to find this forum when they have problems which is a shame but Nissan needs to do something about her dealers and shoddy service!
Nissan has not been able to provide the correct timing for the engine which is what is holding up the repair of my engine.
The X is not a bad vehicle!
Sultan


----------

